# Replacement tyres.



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Time to replace 4 tyres. Fitted are Mitchelin XC Camping.
Looked at all the posts about Camping versus Van tyres, and
can see the logic involved.
Came down to Continental Vanco Contact 100 versus Mitchelin
Agilis Camping. Size 225/70 R15 112Q.
Spent a few hours comparing, and found the usual wide spread of prices. Tried a couple of those,'we will always beat any price'.
Rather surprisingly, best out of fourteen quotes, was Kwik Fit.
Mitcheli Agilis Camping 225/70 R15 112 Q M&S for £110 fitted
inc vat. The dearest was over £79 more per tyre.

Stewart.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Michelin XC were a shockingly bad tyre.

You will appreciate that when you get the new ones. And you got a good price.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

An exceedingly good price, as Mr Kipling would have said.  

cabby


well I was eating cake as I wrote it.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bother - paid £122 for the same tyres last week with Blackcircles.com - never thought of Kwik Fit!


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Got phone call to say tyres had arrived and although booked for next Wednesday, I could come in today if it suited me.
Drove in to Portobello, asked to see the tyres before we started.
Correct tyres and week 22 this year. Said I wanted to keep the steel valves, and the best one of tyres being replaced to go as spare.
4 technicians set to, and had the the four wheels on and torqued to 200Nm. in under 30 minutes.
Fronts at 48 psi. and rears at 65 psi.
Excellent service from this particular branch of Kwik Fit.
So with new tyres, rear wheel drive and split rear diff. no excuses for getting stuck anywhere.

Stewart.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Split rear dif??? What's one of those?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe he means a rear diff that is lockable, as on many 4x4s.
limited SLIP differential. a typo error. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Cabby is right, its a lockable rear diff.
I don't have to do anything clever. If a rear wheel loses drive,
then the diff lock comes in automatically, cutting of the ASR, and when I get grip or reach about 20 mph., it cuts out again.
Pretty clever for the time on a commercial chassis.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I go to the top of the class then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

well I do happen to have a 4x4 so it rang a bell.

cabby


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

It has never kicked in, even on sandy sites in the Outer Hebrides,
last September, but nice to know that it might help if I got stupid.

Stewart


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Now had a couple of drives, albeit only circa 20 mls. and the 
the ride much better, as TM said.
Off down to Jackson Satellites, week next Tuesday 2nd. for ' Oyster' service. This will be good test over good distance.
Not had a pint of proper beer in years.
Stewart.


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Just returned from round trip to West Yorkshire. Very pleased with new Michelins, much more comfortable. I can understand bad road surfaces
in rural, little used country roads, but some of the sections of the A1 are very poor. Overall very pleased with the new tyres.


----------

